# immobiliser in a 95 bluebird



## debcull (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 1995 nissan bluebird in australia. when i bought the car used 4 yrs ago it came with what the dealer told me was a remote unlocking button . well 4 yrs later i finally found a battery for it and tried it. now the car wont start. it has a red light flashing on the steering column under where the key goes ( it was never on before this). pressed the remote again and its not doing anything. light is still flashing and everything works - doors unlock, radio plays, inside light comes on etc. but when you try to start it nothing.if we disconnect the battery and reconnect it will that turn the immboliser off? i could shoot the guy at the dealer for telling us it was to remotely unlock the doors. now i have a car sitting out front with a full tank of petrol and i need it desperatly for work.
debcull


----------



## debcull (Feb 3, 2008)

*fixed*

got it fixed removing the fuse to the ignition did it. 
debcull


----------

